# Levin's Old Dock?



## Delta Runner (Jan 26, 2008)

I hear people talking about fishing Levin's old dock but I'm not sure where it is. I assume it is over by Portifino or that area. Am I in the right area?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## shanester (May 20, 2008)

ono island


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

Its not a secret. Its a deeper water dock so fish gather under it. There were like 10 boats rush to it saturday morning for the slam tourny. At times it can hold a few redfishbut I think its over rated! 

Brant Peacher

Tackle Rep


----------



## SHUT UP AND FISH (Oct 21, 2007)

> *Brant Peacher (5/19/2008)*Its not a secret. Its a deeper water dock so fish gather under it. There were like 10 boats rush to it saturday morning for the slam tourny. At times it can hold a few redfishbut I think its over rated!
> 
> Brant Peacher
> 
> Tackle Rep






agreed!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Fished that area many times, mostly when wind is an issue, or last stop on the way back.

Can't say its a real hot spot either, an occassional fish but I don't go there much, and I keep my boat at Little Sabine.


----------



## FreeLine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have fished there a fair amount. Caught a few flounder and some black snapper ocassionally. Don't remember ever catching a red there.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It's not far from my dock but I am on the east side of Shoreline Park. There are better docks between Shoreline and Bob Sikes bridge. I have built debris around mine and my 3 neighbors have done even more. I will have more green lights out this summer for night fishing as long asnobody steals them.


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

If you keep your green lights on a night, I will guard them 2 nights a week for you. LOL


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have no problem at all with leaving my green lights out under my dock. I make them and if I have time would like use 3 this year and light up a 60 ft. area. They also look nice from inside the house at night. As long as nobody steals them they are there for everybody to use. 

The main thing I've noticed is that I can watch and feed 20 or so school size fish at a time then a couple of gators will ease by real slow. When you catch one out of the many you have to let it cool down a while before another will bite. I have seen big flounder come and sit, ready to get a pin fish, then with a flash grab one and go back under the dock to eat. I'll have a pole spear this year..! Most of the time I have more fun watching all the action.:hoppingmad:hoppingmad


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

personally think it's over-rated, but i have caught some good trout off it at night.


----------



## whipper snapper (Sep 30, 2007)

it's falzone's now. deer point, big white pillings.


----------

